# Would my motorhome and caravan breakers site be useful to campers?



## arie5119 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi everyone I am looking for some advice please, I started building my site caravan breakers on the 4 Dec 2012 and it's doing quite well getting visitors up to now, what I need now is to decide on the direction to take it in ie. actually start breaking caravans, selling other peoples stuff, or just make it like an information site.

Please let me know what you think and also if it would be useful to campers as well as caravaners.

Thanks arie.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 31, 2013)

There's a breaker about a mile from me and are very busy, mostly selling on ebay.

Don't know where you are, but self builders would find it great to have another source. Ideal for repairing caravans.

How about going in with someone who does conversions so you can share the cost of the premises and focus interest into one locality.

Just a thought


----------



## jibztv (Jan 31, 2013)

In honesty you need to get your inventory up first of all - I searched three things and all came up no result - people tend to have the attention span of a gnat these days - if they can't find what they want in quick fire time they're off to a different site.

I'd limit the published pages to what you actually do have and let it build that way rather than people finding more blind alleys than not. Site maintenance is absolutely key too - don't let it get away from you - easily done but absolutely fatal.

Good luck with your endeavour!


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 31, 2013)

Speak to Phil in admin to see if you can buy adverising space on here.


----------



## Randonneur (Jan 31, 2013)

I have looked at your site and it seems you are just going to be a gateway to direct punters to breakers who actually carry the parts required.

Presumably you will get a commission payment from the breaker when the part is sold to the customer?

If all you are going to do is run the website from your computer then I fear you won't last long, as once your customers know where the breakers are they can approach them direct and cut you out as the middleman!

Caravan breakers are not as widespread as car / van / lorry breakers, and most of them already have websites and I believe there is already a national database / directory in place anyway.

If, however you are going to start buying and breaking caravans and motorhomes, and holding the parts, then I'm sure that once people see what you have got you could well have a steady business on your hands. :goodluck:


----------



## daz (Jan 31, 2013)

MORGANTHEMOON said:


> Speak to Phil in admin to see if you can buy adverising space on here.



Looks like he's already got some for free, nice first post, to be honest, to me it just looks like you've filled the site with as many keywords as possible to try & generate some traffic


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 31, 2013)

Try and make a real business of it by stocking and selling parts. As already mentioned trying to be an intermediary I don't think would last long. The people who buy used parts are canny people and soon work out who the supplier really is.


----------



## johnmac185 (Jan 31, 2013)

Randonneur said:


> I have looked at your site and it seems you are just going to be a gateway to direct punters to breakers who actually carry the parts required.
> 
> have u had a look his site ,,if so where is the link
> John


----------



## johnmac185 (Jan 31, 2013)

johnmac185 said:


> Randonneur said:
> 
> 
> > I have looked at your site and it seems you are just going to be a gateway to direct punters to breakers who actually carry the parts required.
> ...


----------



## cooljules (Feb 1, 2013)

i took a look.  im after a small sink for my van, and maybe one or 2 other bits from vans, but i guess would have to be close to me. i dont really know where to look, which i was hoping the website would do


----------



## landydriver (Feb 1, 2013)

.


----------



## arie5119 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Many thanks from a greatfull new member*

Hi all thank you very much for taking the time to check out my site
and give me your thoughts, in all honesty I never in a million years 
expected it to take off so quickly and I'm not near to ready breaking
caravans. For a sart I will need to find some premises and check out
the legal side etc. Daz you are correct in that I found all the most 
used search terms for caravan breakers and used thaem to build my
pages, maybe thats one of the reasons it's working so quickly.

Anyway tanks again arie. from caravan breakers


----------



## Admin (Feb 4, 2013)

The links in this thread to caravan breakers are not followed by search engines as we enforce the nofollow tag. Just so you know there is no SEO benefit.


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 5, 2013)

Everything seems to be 100 dollars,adjust to pounds and if there's nothing forsale in a section ,then remove the price.Otherwise good site.


----------



## arie5119 (Mar 16, 2013)

*Just an update*

Hi everyone and thanks again for the time taken to look 
at my site and offer your thoughts, anyway I can tell
you now it's working well and I will shortly be looking for
a yard to start in on the hard work of buying and breaking
the caravans.

The site is now coming up as number 16 in Google search 
for the main keyword caravan breakers and in 1st through 10th
for many search terms such as caravan breakers Devon or Kent etc.
So it seems my seo work is getting results.

It's getting over 550 unique visitors a day at the moment
so thanks again for your help.

arie.


----------

